# Lyft Plus vehicles can not filter out non-Plus rides like you can with UberXL



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Just asked Lyft support if I could set up a separate "Plus only" version of my vehicle that I could select during times when I did not want to receive non-Plus requests. I especially wanted to do this in light of their new rate reduction.

I currently have set up this kind of option for Uber with my minivan listed twice, one as an "XL only" vehicle and one which will get pinged with both X and XL requests.

Apparently Lyft does not allow this. Here is the email reply:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for asking about this. We're glad to hear you're making the most of your larger vehicle by participating in Lyft Plus.

As it turns out, we are not able to set your profile to receive Plus requests exclusively. That being said, at times of high demand for Plus rides, those requests will come to you over regular requests. We want to help maximize your earnings (1.5X for Plus rides), and fill those extra seats. When demand for Plus is low, you'll continue to stay busy with regular rides.

Thanks again for reaching out, and for being part of our wonderful driver community.

See you on the road,
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I guess the only "silver lining" to that reply is that they are saying I will be sent a Plus request first before a non-Plus request, I assume if I am the closest Plus vehicle available. But it kind of sucks to think that maybe just a short time after I accepted a non-Plus ride there would be a Plus request hanging out there in cyberland that I would not be missing if I would have been able to wait for it. I have not fully tested the theory yet but I don't think you can "skip" requests with Lyft like you can with Uber without those skips still counting as a cancellation or non-accepted ride on your side. I have seen recent messages from Lyft specifically stating that to be the case. Maybe this is a recent change on their part where they are cracking down on skips. The longer chases to pickups combined with the rate cut combined with the inability to filter out non-Plus rides leaves me thinking "Why would I ever have the Lyft app on?"


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Seconded. Seriously considering axing Lyft altogether. Do they really expect us to drive 23 minutes to pick up fares at .93 cents now? They need more drivers on the road, not less. How are they going to encourage more drivers to get out there at those preposterous rates?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol you can simply cancel or not take any non PLUS request. Think outside the box guys, come on. My acceptance rate on Lyft is something like 35%


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Lol you can simply cancel or not take any non PLUS request. Think outside the box guys, come on. My acceptance rate on Lyft is something like 35%


How do you know the call coming in is a LyftPlus call? Unlike Uber I don't think Lyft distinguishes it until the call is ended. Here is the canned stupid response I got from Lyft when asking the question about being able to tell the difference between the two type of calls.

Thanks for reaching out. We're happy to explain what Lyft Plus means for you and your vehicle.

We've already done all of the work for you - we've recorded how many seatbelts you have available in your vehicle, and will continue to do so with other new Lyft drivers moving forward. You'll automatically start receiving requests for both classic Lyft rides and Lyft Plus.

I understand the confusion around Lyft Plus. Let's break it down: If your car has space for six or more passengers, you're eligible for Lyft Plus. You should automatically be opted in to Plus, as your Mentor recorded the number of seat belts in your car during the Welcome Ride.

Here's the kicker: Lyft Plus ride requests look exactly the same as classic Lyft requests. From there, treat the Lyft as you would any other ride: Give a friendly hello and have a fun, safe ride to the destination.

At the end of the ride, passengers are prompted to pay as usual. The higher Plus price (1.5x a classic Lyft) is automatically factored into the passengers' payment screen. On the post-ride earnings screen, you'll see that it was a Lyft Plus.​I seem to recall at some point the Lyft app would tell me with a blue ribbon and the LyftPlus logo on top right that I was on a LyftPlus call or not. Do you all know if they still do that? Driving an SUV at their regular Lyft prices never makes sense unless there is 100% or more PT pricing going on....


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Another issue with Lyft is if you cancel too many times those crappy non-Plus calls then you will get this friendly nastygram from them threatening they will deactivate your independent contractor a$$

Your cancellation rate is too high, _____.

Passengers rely on Lyft to provide a dependable service, and it's important that we're here for them. We noticed you've been cancelling rides more than the average driver in San Diego, which can create delays and leave people with a bad impression of our community.

Our engineers are working hard on improvements to the app to make sure you're getting matched with the most convenient pickups. Please be mindful that cancelling rides should be reserved only for emergencies, and *continued cancellations could result in the deactivation of your driver account*.

Thanks for your help keeping our ride quality high. Remember: Providing 5-star service to passengers gives them another reason to return to Lyft, meaning more requests for you.

Thanks,
The Lyft Team


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Lyft PLUS request are labeled PLUS . You can see this before you accept.


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

True fact. In the top left corner, when you get a request, you'll see the word "PLUS" or "LINE" appear by the Lyft logo if the request is a Plus or LyftLine request.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

MrPix said:


> True fact. In the top left corner, when you get a request, you'll see the word "PLUS" or "LINE" appear by the Lyft logo if the request is a Plus or LyftLine request.





sidewazzz said:


> Lyft PLUS request are labeled PLUS . You can see this before you accept.


Ok and this was recently you noticed this on the call. Maybe i'm just in a dry spell and have not received a Plus call in awhile as they all look the same old normal Lyft call. Do you get the color change from the pink to blue as well? I've seen some normal Lyft calls come in with the blue ribbon but it still is a regular Lyft call. Tripping me up.


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

For me, it remains pink.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Recent app update moved the driver mode button to center of screen rather than menu. Doing this seems to have necessitated removing the label in upper corner stating Plus or Line. However, the color coding is still in effect so Accept, Arrive, and Submit buttons for Line will be pink, Classic Grey, and Plus light blue.

Low acceptance rate is a good reason to deactivate. Put yourself in pax shoes. You're looking at app and see a driver 5 mimutes away but keep getting matched with a driver 20 minutes away because the nearest driver is gaming gurantees or only willing to take Plus. That isn't the rider's fault and they are your customers too.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Recent app update moved the driver mode button to center of screen rather than menu. Doing this seems to have necessitated removing the label in upper corner stating Plus or Line. However, the color coding is still in effect so Accept, Arrive, and Submit buttons for Line will be pink, Classic Grey, and Plus light blue.
> 
> Low acceptance rate is a good reason to deactivate. Put yourself in pax shoes. You're looking at app and see a driver 5 mimutes away but keep getting matched with a driver 20 minutes away because the nearest driver is gaming gurantees or only willing to take Plus. That isn't the rider's fault and they are your customers too.


The issue I have here is the pax shouldn't even see my SUV which seats 7 pax on the app when looking to request a regular Lyft vehicle for ONLY 4 PAX. Uber actually has this right (not many things they do right ) where I can run my vehicle on the premium choices only XL/SELECT so these cheapskates don't get my fuel inefficient vehicle at these regular Lyft requests prices. I'm an independent contractor and I'm running a business. It's bad enough I can't determine my pricing as a business owner but for them to tell me I have to take these cheaper fares for regular Lyft calls is asinine


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I understand the argument, but to be honest I don't really care which ride I take. Overwhelming majority is Lyft rather than Plus, especially on my mornings. Even on a busy weekend maybe 1 out of 4 are Plus requests. I would rather have the riders from all services than waiting 30 minutes or more for someone to request Plus. 
I drive a minivan avg 15mpg and do really well. Currently fuel is hovering $2/gallon. At 30mpg that is $0.07/mile and at 15mpg it is $0.13/mile. Certainly still profitable.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Just asked Lyft support if I could set up a separate "Plus only" version of my vehicle that I could select during times when I did not want to receive non-Plus requests. I especially wanted to do this in light of their new rate reduction.
> 
> I currently have set up this kind of option for Uber with my minivan listed twice, one as an "XL only" vehicle and one which will get pinged with both X and XL requests.
> 
> ...


That's sad for any XL vehicle. In Dallas ft worth uber has stated any Black, select , XL , Ect ... Must accept X rides as well! Only original Black car drivers from the past are allowed to do Black only. Lyft is basically mirroring uber with these policies. Lyft should stand on their on two feet and really take care of the driver as promised.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

From experience Lyft has been pretty good at directing Plus fares over std. fares during busy times. Sat. nite for example 80% of my fares were Plus. On slow weekdays however, if I'm out, I'll take what Lyft sends just to keep the wheels turning, AND, as usual, if you're good, you stand a decent shot at getting a tip.

The big problem with Lyft is driver saturation. This has reduced the fare numbers considerably.

Yesterday, a Monday, I had 15 Uber fares and 1 Lyft std. fare. And it was a slow day. There was plenty of app time for Lyft to have sent more. They either have too many drivers or not enuf biz.

In many markets Uber doesn't allow drivers of XL to log in as XL only either. I think it's a regional decision.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Lyft PLUS request are labeled PLUS . You can see this before you accept.


I never see the difference between a Lyft or Lyft Plus...no notification, no differentiation whatsoever, not even at end of trip. I feel the pax see my vehicle and see that it can accommodate more than 5 and take it.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

MrPix said:


> True fact. In the top left corner, when you get a request, you'll see the word "PLUS" or "LINE" appear by the Lyft logo if the request is a Plus or LyftLine request.


I have seen the 'Line' and didn't know what was happening at the time. Have never seen the Plus therefore, although I have picked up SEVERAL Plus-eligible rides, not one has requested and actual 'Plus' ride.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> The issue I have here is the pax shouldn't even see my SUV which seats 7 pax on the app when looking to request a regular Lyft vehicle for ONLY 4 PAX. Uber actually has this right (not many things they do right ) where I can run my vehicle on the premium choices only XL/SELECT so these cheapskates don't get my fuel inefficient vehicle at these regular Lyft requests prices. I'm an independent contractor and I'm running a business. It's bad enough I can't determine my pricing as a business owner but for them to tell me I have to take these cheaper fares for regular Lyft calls is asinine


I feel you completely!!!


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I understand the argument, but to be honest I don't really care which ride I take. Overwhelming majority is Lyft rather than Plus, especially on my mornings. Even on a busy weekend maybe 1 out of 4 are Plus requests. I would rather have the riders from all services than waiting 30 minutes or more for someone to request Plus.
> I drive a minivan avg 15mpg and do really well. Currently fuel is hovering $2/gallon. At 30mpg that is $0.07/mile and at 15mpg it is $0.13/mile. Certainly still profitable.


I see your point. I also see that pax are working the system and not paying the extra for a Plus.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cin90 said:


> I never see the difference between a Lyft or Lyft Plus...no notification, no differentiation whatsoever, not even at end of trip. I feel the pax see my vehicle and see that it can accommodate more than 5 and take it.


I thought the same thing, but obviously I was blind. It's there in the upper left hand corner on the request. Says PLUS.

Uber has improved their serve on XL drivers as well now when pax order a X and pile in more than 4. You just request a fare adjustment at the end of the ride. They've adjusted it for me everytime. No pain. Lyft still needs improvement on this one, or if they have a policy, I haven't seen it. Maybe they do and again, I'm blind. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I thought the same thing, but obviously I was blind. It's there in the upper left hand corner on the request. Says PLUS.
> 
> Uber has improved their serve on XL drivers as well now when pax order a X and pile in more than 4. You just request a fare adjustment at the end of the ride. They've adjusted it for me everytime. No pain. Lyft still needs improvement on this one, or if they have a policy, I haven't seen it. Maybe they do and again, I'm blind. Wouldn't be the first time.


True - I'll have to pay attention to the left-hand side when I request comes in....

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I thought the same thing, but obviously I was blind. It's there in the upper left hand corner on the request. Says PLUS.
> 
> Uber has improved their serve on XL drivers as well now when pax order a X and pile in more than 4. You just request a fare adjustment at the end of the ride. They've adjusted it for me everytime. No pain. Lyft still needs improvement on this one, or if they have a policy, I haven't seen it. Maybe they do and again, I'm blind. Wouldn't be the first time.


Lyft policy is to cancel the request and have pax request correct service. Note: Uber allowing fare adjustment does not necessarily make it a good idea.

1) pax could write in when they see fare adjustment and say they only had 4 pax (this has happened to me)
2) Insurance could be void. Claim investigators will try and use any excuse to deny a claim, they could argue the service was only ordered for 4 people and are not going to pay.

When I asked Lyft about adjusting my fare they told me it was best to cancel and request Plus for both these reasons. Uber never replied to 3 emails I sent asking about this.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Lyft policy is to cancel the request and have pax request correct service. Note: Uber allowing fare adjustment does not necessarily make it a good idea.
> 
> 1) pax could write in when they see fare adjustment and say they only had 4 pax (this has happened to me)
> 2) Insurance could be void. Claim investigators will try and use any excuse to deny a claim, they could argue the service was only ordered for 4 people and are not going to pay.
> ...


Good points. When the pay was 1/2 decent I carried my own commercial policy that covered me regardless of ride share insurance. Under these new hybrids, which are full of detriments to drivers, I'll have to go back to my old stature, which was to have them cancel AND turn off my app so they wouldn't get me because you know they are going to slam the rating. I never used to gripe about not getting a cancel fee on these either, but will have to revisit that subject with Lyft when it comes up again.

The numbers of occurrences seem to be less since Uber allowed the change. I think it would be hard for them to opt out of (fingers crossed) coverage for drivers since their policy is that adjustments post pax drop is the written recommendation, which I do also have in writing from them directly.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah this is a downer on Lyft. The plus riders seem to appreciate a lyft plus option...but here in Seattle the option is rare, and they wont give us drivers approved the option for plus only.
I have not been logging on to often. My kids got the cool glowstache nighlight though.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I've asked support if I could add the same vehicle just to take regular Lyft rides because they've done this before. They said it's not possible.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Lyft policy is to cancel the request and have pax request correct service. Note: Uber allowing fare adjustment does not necessarily make it a good idea.
> 
> 1) pax could write in when they see fare adjustment and say they only had 4 pax (this has happened to me)
> 2) Insurance could be void. Claim investigators will try and use any excuse to deny a claim, they could argue the service was only ordered for 4 people and are not going to pay.
> ...


Yep same here. I've asked Lyft for fare adjustment and they said what BostonBarry mentioned above.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm on a streak with uber xl and surge. Just can't justify turning on the lyft app.


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a min van as well....and two profiles on uber...one for X and one for XL.....I don't do X calls. I signed up for lyft and then found out I couldn't separate the two....that was 2 months ago and I still haven't done a lyft ride and don't see why I would. F That.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Just asked Lyft support if I could set up a separate "Plus only" version of my vehicle that I could select during times when I did not want to receive non-Plus requests. I especially wanted to do this in light of their new rate reduction.
> 
> I currently have set up this kind of option for Uber with my minivan listed twice, one as an "XL only" vehicle and one which will get pinged with both X and XL requests.
> 
> ...


In VA I have been trying to have 2 profiles made for my minivan (One for X AND XL and one for XL only BUT Uber won't left me have a XL only profile...

Andy


----------

